# Varicose veins



## Markson55 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have varicose veins and I am considering to take sclerotherapy Or laser treatment. Has anyone experienced it? If so please share.


----------



## CAROLA5 (Feb 24, 2016)

The basic idea behind sclerotherapy is that the solution seals the vein and makes the body send the blood through other veins. The body will then naturally absorb the "dead" vein over a period of time. Sclerotherapy is the best way to go if you are going to get rid of spider veins in the legs. A big advantage that sclerotherapy treatments has over laser treatments is the fact that the sclerosant solution will block off the "feeder" veins as well as the bigger more visible vein. It can hurt but it’s almost painless. One of my friend had done it from Vaughan vein at Thornhill and it was almost painless. If you can deal with the needle and discomfort then Sclerotherapy is the best way to go. But the main thing is to see a doctor before getting the treatment.


----------

